# SPOILER....EASTENDERS RANT....SPOILER



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok so it took me a while to forgive the whole Mad Woman May IVF storyline whenever that was but now I hear they will be tackling cot death later this year and the mother will be so griefstricken that she will swap her baby...

I know its "good tv" but I dunno it just annoys me that once again woman=grief=madness/mental illness type things seem to be the norm here... or am I just being oversensitive?


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think you are being over sensitive. I've read about this and quite frankly think it is in really poor taste and I usually love Eastenders. And at Christmas too, something to really cheer us up, not. 

I haven't decided yet whether to boycott veiwing or not, will probably take it as it comes. I am of the stance that it will make upsetting viewing and really feel for those out there who are aware that this storyline is on its way and have lost their baby to SIDS.


----------

